# Workbench Rebuild



## alexdom_89 (May 1, 2013)

So yesterday I got a call from my grandpa saying he had an old cabinet shop work bench if I wanted it. So I head over and low an behold he has a bench top that is split in three and he said he was unloading it and it fell off the pallet. But The goods are a solid maple bottom and a little less then great top with a Sheldon vise on the side it has storage in the base of the bench top but needs drawers but ill make new ones and I need to strip the finish back because someone painted the nice maple base white pictures as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## alexdom_89 (May 2, 2013)

*RE: rebuild*

i broke out my number 5 craftsman and got started cleaning up the top with an old blade. i also blew out the vise and started looking for a t for the handle since it was broke. thats all i got for today i hope i can bring this bench top back from the dead!! ohh and if a moderator feels like moving this to a different section feel free.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2013)

*RE: rebuild*

Cool bench and really nice vice!!! Does that vise spin around like a pattern makers vise??? I think it belongs in flatwork but you should Pm one of the Mods and change the title to identify project a little better- just my opinion of course.


----------



## alexdom_89 (May 2, 2013)

*RE: rebuild*

It dose spin round and lock down really nice since I can't seem to find a good one use for agood price.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 3, 2013)

*RE: rebuild*



Mike1950 said:


> Cool bench and really nice vice!!! Does that vise spin around like a pattern makers vise??? I think it belongs in flatwork but you should Pm one of the Mods and change the title to identify project a little better- just my opinion of course.



Fermin - Let me know if you want to move it to flatwork and or change the title - I'd be glad to do it.
Scott


----------



## alexdom_89 (May 3, 2013)

*RE: rebuild*

How about "work bench rebuild" as the title


----------



## Phaedrus (May 4, 2013)

*RE: rebuild*

That's an excellent bench. I'm looking forward to seeing it come back to life.


----------

